# Any quality 35mm bars / stems for tall guy



## Gendy (Feb 24, 2018)

I've been looking on and off for a year now, and still not coming up with much. I'm looking for 35mm bars with 50-80mm rise, and/or a quality stem thats > 6 degrees rise. Every time i think i found something, it turns out to be 31.8 : (

Currently i'm running 40mm rise fatboys with a race face 50mm stem with 6 degree rise. Works okay on my hightower, but still a smidge low on my Stache. I get neck pain on long rides, and it discourages me from standing up as much as i should, due to having to bend down so much. 

Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

This is a real problem for tall riders. Bikes come with fork steerer tubes already cut so there's no way to add spacers, and the short stems are limited on how much rise they provide. Only fix is riser bars or buy another fork that's not pre-cut and add spacers.

I'm 6'4" and chose to swap out stock bars (35mm dia) on '18 Kona Process 153...biggest rise 35mm dia bars I could find were Renthal FATbars at 40mm. Definitely improved things but with dropper fully extended there is still a sizeable height difference between seat and bars (36" inseam). 

Having a dropper has been great...allows me to make adjustments on the fly. I run dropper fully extended when climbing because bars are higher than seat due to grade. When on a long flat section I drop it down a hair to be in a more comfortable position at the expense of full leg ext.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Whatever you do, don't buy renthal them. looks good, total trash.

https://burgtec.co.uk/product/ride-wide-josh-bryceland-38mm-special-alloy-handlebars/

New 38mm rise bars w/ 35mm diameter.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

stonant said:


> Whatever you do, don't buy renthal them. looks good, total trash.
> 
> https://burgtec.co.uk/product/ride-wide-josh-bryceland-38mm-special-alloy-handlebars/
> 
> New 38mm rise bars w/ 35mm diameter.


Please explain your comment on Renthal. I have had them on 2 bikes for 5 years without issue. Each bike sees about 3000mi of trail with ride time in UT, CO, and AZ plus our local trails. I live in StL.

My recommendation is Renthal for bars and Thomson for stems/seat posts.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Got corrected by the spelling algorithm. Meant to say, 'dont buy renthal stem'. Their stems are trash, their bars are good.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

I just installed a RaceFace Turbine 50mm stem & Turbine 35mm rise bars on my Surly BFD. My $0.02...save your dollars and use the stem you have. With that short of a stem, any greater amount of rise is going to have a minimal impact on the height of your bars (Geometry, yo!). You're best off to spend your money on higher-rise bars only. That said, I'm not sure what to recommend for bar manufacturers, as my only experience with 35mm-clamp area bars are Kona (15-20mm rise) and RaceFace (35mm rise)...neither of which accomplishes what you're looking for.

Craig


----------

